# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: ایجاد تایمر با جاوا اسکریپت

## milad_d993

سلام دوستان
این کد رو توی یه فیلم آموزشی طرف اجرا کرد ولی الان اجرا نمیشه... چرا؟؟؟
Tnx

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<script language="javascript">
var timer;
function Start()
{
    timer = setTimeout("counter()",1000);
}        
function Stop()
{
    clearTimeout(timer);
}
function counter()
{
    var c = document.getElementById("tf").value;
    var i = parseInt(c);
    i++;
    alert ("");
    document.getElementById("tf").value; = i;
    }
</script>
</head>

<body>
<input type="button" value="Start" onclick="Start();" />
<input  value="0" type="text"  id="tf" readonly />
<input type="button" value="Stop" onclick="Stop();" />
</body>
</html>

----------


## saeedtrb

من اين كد درست كردم مي توني ازش استفاده كني 
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>timer</title>
<style>
*
{
	transition:all 1s;
	-webkit-transition:all 1s;
}
#time
{
	width:138px;
	height:46px;
	background-color:rgba(255, 31, 0, 0.55);
	text-align:center;
}
#time p
{
	text-align:center;
	margin:0;
	padding:0;
}
#minutes
{
	width:45px;
	height:20px;
	float:left;
	background-color:#0FF;
}
#seconds
{
	width:45px;
	height:20px;
	float:left;
	background-color:#CF9;
}
#milliseconds
{
	width:45px;
	height:20px;
	float:left;
	background-color:#C6C;
}
</style>
</head>
<body dir="rtl">
<div id="time" >
<p>زمان باقيمانده</p>
<p id="minutes"></p>
<p id="seconds"></p>
<p id="milliseconds"></p>
</div>

<script>
var minutes=1;
var seconds=0;
var milliseconds=100;
function startTime()
{
    timerStop=setInterval("timer()",10);
}
function timer()
{
milliseconds-=1
	if(milliseconds==-1)
	{
		seconds-=1
		milliseconds=100;
	}
	if(seconds==-1)
	{
		minutes-=1;
		seconds=5;
	}
	if(seconds==0&&minutes==0&&milliseconds==0)
	{
		clearInterval(timerStop)
		alert("پايان")
	}
	if(minutes==0&&seconds<=30&&seconds%2==0)
	{
		div.setAttribute("style","background-color:red")
	}
	if(minutes==0&&seconds<=30&&seconds%2!=0)
	{
		div.setAttribute("style","background-color:green")
	}
divMs=document.getElementById("milliseconds");
divS=document.getElementById("seconds");
divM=document.getElementById("minutes");
divMs.innerHTML=milliseconds
divS.innerHTML=seconds
divM.innerHTML=minutes
div=document.getElementById("time")
}
startTime()
</script>
</body>
</html>

----------


## saeedtrb

اين قسمت كدت ايراد داره 
document.getElementById("tf").value; = i;
من كدتو اصلاح كردم اين شد
<body>
<p id="M"></p>
<input type="button" value="Start" onClick="Start();" />
<input  value="0" type="text"  id="tf" readonly />
<input type="button" value="Stop" onClick="Stop();" />
<script language="javascript">
var c = document.getElementById("tf").value;
var i=parseInt(c);
function Start()
{
    timer = setInterval("counter()",1000);
} 
function counter()
{
	divM=document.getElementById('M');
	divM.innerHTML=i;
    i+=1;
}
function Stop()
{
    clearTimeout(timer);
}

</script>
</body>



> سلام دوستان
> این کد رو توی یه فیلم آموزشی طرف اجرا کرد ولی الان اجرا نمیشه... چرا؟؟؟
> Tnx
> 
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
> <title>Untitled Document</title>
> <script language="javascript">
> ...

----------


## sahand540

لطفا یه کد بذارید که بشه بعد از چند ثانیه صفحه را به یک صفحه دیگه ارسال کرد و یه صفحه دیگه باز بشه

----------


## Moien Tajik

$(document).ready( function() {
	window.setTimeout( function () {
		location.href = "https://www.google.com";
		}, 5000);
});

----------


## kb0y667

setTimeout("window.location='http://google.com';",5000);

----------

